# mr universe prize money?



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

what do they get paid ? e.g. 1st, 2nd, 3rd


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

MR UNIVERSE IS AN AMETUER CONTEST SO NO PRIZE MONEY.........THEY DO HAVE A PRO CLASS THOUGH WHICH PROBABLY PAYS SOMETHING........


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Jay cutler doesn't get paid for winning mr universe?

I've just quit body building and i'm logging off


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

JAY CUTLER COMPETES IN MR OLYMPIA MATE.....TOTALLY DIFFERENT CONTEST


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Jay Cutler competes in Mr Olympia, NOT Mr Universe.... 2 very different things


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

bigricky said:


> JAY CUTLER COMPETES IN MR OLYMPIA MATE.....TOTALLY DIFFERENT CONTEST


Beat me to it!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

IIRC Jay won about $200,000


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

What was i thinking, i dont know why I said universe lol.

Sorry......

Olympia prize money then


----------

